# Drills



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looking to buy new cordless drill set just wondering what brands have you had luck with I was always a dewalt guy but had batteries go bad to fast


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

I have had most brands, i did some research, and rigid has they longest battery life, and the lowest temp that it can be charged at, that i found, plus has lifetime warranty if you register it. I love my combo kit, and will stick with them from now on. I think i paid $599 for the kit, and at the time they had a deal where you got a free $100 battery (so 3 total, circ saw, sawzall, 1/2" hammer drill, and an impact drill, plus flashlight (18volt)


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have been using Milwaukee now for a year and a half M18 and love it. I also like Makita


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I vote for ridgid too.
Never had a problem with mine


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I love Milwaukee tools and hate their batteries.. I have too much invested to change brand..


----------



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was looking at rigid and Milwaukee up her they are both $200 for drill and impact .


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I love Milwaukee tools and hate their batteries.. I have too much invested to change brand..


 
what issues have you had with batteries. Mine last way longer than any Dewalt batteries I had in the past. They were junk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

suzie said:


> what issues have you had with batteries. Mine last way longer than any Dewalt batteries I had in the past. They were junk


Batteries died out before their time.. was able to get 14 new batteries from the rep before he quit his job. 
The very first Milwaukee battery drill I got back in Jan 89, one battery lasted 12 yrs and 4 months. 2nd one crapped out 14 years 2 months.. and hold charges in cold weather. Now I'm lucky to get any batteries to hold charge and lasts more that 14 months. Yes, I dated every batteries to get the 'free' replacement.


----------



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was even looking at 12 volt drills but not sure if it is worth it . Do any of you guys use them or all 18 volt ? I always have used 18 but I only use for no hub bans zip screws and stuff like that I do commercial service . Or just stay big and stay at 18 volt


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

The smaller the better to get the job done, if just for sheet metal screws, and a band tightener, go smaller (but if your a plumber your going to use it for a lot more, and wish you had a 18volt or better) You still need to hit that band with a t wrench at the end anyway


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Batteries died out before their time.. was able to get 14 new batteries from the rep before he quit his job.
> The very first Milwaukee battery drill I got back in Jan 89, one battery lasted 12 yrs and 4 months. 2nd one crapped out 14 years 2 months.. and hold charges in cold weather. Now I'm lucky to get any batteries to hold charge and lasts more that 14 months. Yes, I dated every batteries to get the 'free' replacement.


 
Good to know I have not done that. I also have some M12s but I am disappointed in their performance.


----------



## john433 (Mar 20, 2013)

suzie said:


> Good to know I have not done that. I also have some M12s but I am disappointed in their performance.


Thanks for letting me no I was looking at the m12s I guess I should stick with 18 volts .


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

suzie said:


> Good to know I have not done that. I also have some M12s but I am disappointed in their performance.


I still have the old 18v tools..too many...


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

Makita gets my vote for 18v cordless kit. I have two kits on my truck. Have had them for 5 yrs and no issues.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Just finished another repipe using the Makita 18v drill and driver. Drilled a couple dozen 1-1/4" holes through old hard wood and double headers with paddle bits and it worked well. I got it very hot a couple times and it still did well. 
When it dies on me I will probably look into the Milwaukee only because I have some of their other tools to share batteries with.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

WHATEVER YOU DO STAY AWAY FROM PORTER CABLE! PURE JUNK! They used to be the best in power tools but since Black and Decker bought them, they suck. Black and Decker also owns Dewalt and that is their professional brand. I have used my Dewalt 18v 1/2" drive hammer drill for over ten years now and have only replaced the batteries once. I replaced it with their xrp battery and have had good luck. I am in repair so I use it mostly for drilling thru headers and studs with self feeding hole hog bits. I have also used it for running a 1/4" top snake drum many times and it has always worked well. A lot of guys I work with prefer Milwaukee and I think they make great tools also but when I started out I thought Dewalt was best. I own 2 of their sawzalls, one is battery powered and one is plug in and both have been great.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Black and Decker also owns Price Pfister which does explain some of the issues with that brand of faucet or pfaucet as it were.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Milwaukee 18 volt. Used to have DeWalt, never again.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the new Dewalt 20v 3.0ah line. Awesome.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Hilti... enough said. If your doing commercial work nothing even almost compares. I've used an impact for mj for the last year. Over 60 000 bands and its still kicking hard. Never had an issue. Its covered in black swan, dirty (all underground) and been submerged almost daily. Batteries have lasted no issues either.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

red_devil said:


> Hilti... enough said. If your doing commercial work nothing even almost compares. I've used an impact for mj for the last year. Over 60 000 bands and its still kicking hard. Never had an issue. Its covered in black swan, dirty (all underground) and been submerged almost daily. Batteries have lasted no issues either.


We use to use all hilti but now my contractor has been using a lot of dewalt crap. I'd much rather have hilti!


----------



## slumplumber (Jan 22, 2013)

Dewalt is now owned by Stanley.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

suzie said:


> Good to know I have not done that. I also have some M12s but I am disappointed in their performance.


I have m18 and m12 tools. For service work I have found the m12 tools are useful for working in tight spots or when a delicate touch is needed. I used the m12 hackzaw the other day to cut off a watts#8 vacuum breaker off of a sillcock. If I had to replace the sillcock it would have required busting into outside block wall because new construction plumber installed all the outside sillcocks with cpvc plastic adapters.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

slumplumber said:


> Dewalt is now owned by Stanley.


Yeah, I saw that when I went to their website yesterday. Whatever. All good companies are now owned by someone else it seems.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Yeah, I saw that when I went to their website yesterday. Whatever. All good companies are now owned by someone else it seems.


Dewalt quit being Dewalt in the 50's/60's. they where a wood working specialist company. Black and Decker made the Dewalt we know today in the 90's as a professional spin off of the Black and Decker line. 

Dewalt makes good stuff overall, they got some tools others make better, but overall they are one of the best IMO.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Dewalt 18 volt all the way as long as you buy enough batteries. I would love to switch to the 20v but I have to many 18v tools.


----------

